# When trademarking, is it better to use a standard character format or a stylized format



## Walsfer (Aug 6, 2008)

I have a question as well.

I'm trying to file for a trademark and I'm not sure whether it's better to use a standard character format or a stylized format. I understand the difference between the two, but I'm not sure which would be better in the long run. I would like to be able to change the logo design for each particular shirt, but of course with the same company logo. So I assume it would be better to use a standard character format. Also, there is a company that has the same trademark but is in a different sector of the economy. It would not be in competition with us. Nevertheless, would it be better to use a stylized format to further diffuse confusion if someone ever sued me for using their trademark? Thanks.


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

I'd go with the standard character format (which is the only way I go), as you stated, you're not sure if, in the future, you'll want to change the style but retain the name.


----------



## Walsfer (Aug 6, 2008)

Any others think I should go this route?


----------



## SBEMedia (Jun 26, 2008)

Perhaps do a poll...I think they have a function on here that allows you to do that


----------



## Walsfer (Aug 6, 2008)

yea ill try to set that up...lol.


----------



## Rico Menor (Mar 22, 2007)

In your description just put what it says, dont add the fact of a certain type of lettering. In the disclaimer say that the logo and text can not be used in any other fashion or style. It gives you the freedom to change it. 

This is what i was told by the lawyer at the uspto that reviewed my trademark application.
You can contact them before you submit the application if you have questions.


----------

